# Surf Rods



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

When it comes to surf rods do you buy the big name brands for big $$$ or are you like me and figure it just wont hurt as bad to see a rod that cost 29.99 get broke.?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

On the easywallet side I found the ugly sticks last longer and are abuse proof....I have an 11' thats landed some nice fish all the way form pompanos to jack cravelles....can throw up toa 6oz. sinker no problem. I use a penn 750s with it and, also using now ,the bait runners by shimmano 4500b.. descent set ups for the moneyimo.

Forgot to add stay away from the penn surf rods...they tend to brake easy on casting heavy sinkers...Take a look at shimano tiralejo they feel goodin the hand or if you want to have a different experience try the SUR seriers b y GLoomis. Or better yet Im sure a rod builder here will fix ya up with a nice set up based on the type of fishing you want to do.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 on Ugly Sticks.....I own two...love them.....easily the best bang for the buck


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive got 2 custom key largos i surf fish with.. worth the money by any means but if u want a cheaper rod then u cant beat a ugly stik


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know if they sell them in your area, but a lot of surf guys are throwing the American Rodsmith surf rods here in my neck of the woods. At around $50.00 they are almost identical to the BassPro Oceanmaster rods. I own 2, and they suit my needs well. The 12' paired with a Sealine 50 can launch some lead with the best of them.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

good question


----------

